# interior lights



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

There was a thread about changing the color of light in the instument panel, well I did that, used some 194 blue bulbs that i got in advanced auto parts for 4 bucks for the 4 bulbs. Put them in, i like it, except that the needles are also blue, which i didn't really like, but can't do anything about it. So my question is, how can i change the color of the rest of the lights in the interior, the ones that i'm talking about are the the temperature control panel that's in the middle, they are white now, i'm just wondering if it also the same bulbs as in the instrument cluster, or is it different. And if anyone knows a easy way to change the needle color without changing the color of the numbers on the speedometer, tell me.


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

http://www.importintelligence.com/ intelliglow needle kits


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

or you can use a sharpie to change it to whatever color you choose.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

be carefull when you install those needles, you really have to know what you're doing because the needles are very sensitive, if you pull on them..then just get a new cluster hehe


----------



## ystarlite (Aug 8, 2005)

*Hiya*

hiya there, im in the same boat here im trying to change the interior lights which i can do but as far as the needles im trying to find out if they sell colored needles at all and if they are all standards w/nissan. So im going to keep doing my search but if you find anything out can you please help? Thanks a bunch..  








roman4189 said:


> There was a thread about changing the color of light in the instument panel, well I did that, used some 194 blue bulbs that i got in advanced auto parts for 4 bucks for the 4 bulbs. Put them in, i like it, except that the needles are also blue, which i didn't really like, but can't do anything about it. So my question is, how can i change the color of the rest of the lights in the interior, the ones that i'm talking about are the the temperature control panel that's in the middle, they are white now, i'm just wondering if it also the same bulbs as in the instrument cluster, or is it different. And if anyone knows a easy way to change the needle color without changing the color of the numbers on the speedometer, tell me.


----------



## luis_507 (Apr 23, 2005)

roman4189 said:


> There was a thread about changing the color of light in the instument panel, well I did that, used some 194 blue bulbs that i got in advanced auto parts for 4 bucks for the 4 bulbs. Put them in, i like it, except that the needles are also blue, which i didn't really like, but can't do anything about it. So my question is, how can i change the color of the rest of the lights in the interior, the ones that i'm talking about are the the temperature control panel that's in the middle, they are white now, i'm just wondering if it also the same bulbs as in the instrument cluster, or is it different. And if anyone knows a easy way to change the needle color without changing the color of the numbers on the speedometer, tell me.


i just did the same and it looks really good, but i was wondering what bulbs do i use for my gear shifter lights?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

luis_507 said:


> i just did the same and it looks really good, but i was wondering what bulbs do i use for my gear shifter lights?


when you go to auto zone or whatnot to buy them, ask them, they'll know and if they aren't lazy (like around here) most will go get them for ya.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

roman4189 said:


> There was a thread about changing the color of light in the instument panel, well I did that, used some 194 blue bulbs that i got in advanced auto parts for 4 bucks for the 4 bulbs. Put them in, i like it, except that the needles are also blue, which i didn't really like, but can't do anything about it. So my question is, how can i change the color of the rest of the lights in the interior, the ones that i'm talking about are the the temperature control panel that's in the middle, they are white now, i'm just wondering if it also the same bulbs as in the instrument cluster, or is it different. And if anyone knows a easy way to change the needle color without changing the color of the numbers on the speedometer, tell me.


 Your guages for the tach and the HVAC (temp controls) are different. Those are #74. I have found that you can get the #74 bulbs in different colors. Esp with LED's but there not that bright at all. Only down fall. I replaced all my dash lights about 3 months ago with LED's from http://www.superbrightleds.com/ and I was pretty impressed. Only thing that I came accross with a problem was the fact that I bought the 9 led 194 wedge bulbs. They didn't fit all that good and the beam pattern wasn't all that. But the color is awesome. I went with the hyper white. Now keep in mind that your numbers on your guages are not completly white so there will be a color difference. Esp with a bright white bulb. 

I also ordered there 74 wedges for the HVAC controls. Same hyper white, and I didn't notice a color change what so ever. Which means a blue led in that area is going to look rather dark. BUt all in all its going to be trial and error.


----------

